# Habanos Final Cut List



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Seen this posted elsewhere. Looks like this is the final cut list 


COMPLETELY GONE (These vitolas will not be produced in any packaging form whatsoever):
Bolivar Coronas
Diplomaticos No.1
Diplomaticos No.3
Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo Coronas
Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Coronas
Juan Lopez Coronas
Juan Lopez Panetelas Superba
Partagas Churchills de Luxe
Partagas Coronas
Partagas de Partagas No. 1
Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdales
Rafael Gonzalez Panetelas
Rafael Gonzalez Slenderellas
El Rey del Mundo Coronas de Luxe
El Rey del Mundo Tainos
Romeo y Julieta Tres Petit Coronas
Saint Luis Rey Lonsdales
Sancho Panza Bachilleres
Sancho Panza Coronas
Sancho Panza Coronas Gigantes
Sancho Panza Sanchos
Quai d'Orsay Gran Coronas

OTHER PACKAGING FORMS STILL IN PRODUCTION:
Fonseca Cosacos (only 15-count 3-pack boxes gone, still made in 25 dress boxes and 25-count 5-pack boxes)
H. Upmann Monarcas (still produced in 25 aluminum tubes boxes)
Hoyo de Monterrey Double Coronas (still produced in 25 and 50 cabs)
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo des Dieux (still made in 25 cabs)
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Depute (still made in 25 cabs)
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Maire (still made in 25 cabs)
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Prince (still made in 25 cabs)
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Roi (still made in 25 cabs)
Flor de Cano Petit Coronas (still made in 25 dress boxes)
Flor de Cano Selectos (still made in 25 dress boxes)
Partagas Habaneros (still made in 25 dress boxes)
Punch Churchills (still made in 25 dress boxes and 50 cabs)
Saint Luis Rey Churchills (still made in 25 dress boxes and 50 cabs)
Saint Luis Rey Coronas (still made in 25 dress boxes)
Saint Luis Rey Petit Coronas (still made in 25 dress boxes)
Trinidad Fundadores (still made in 24 boxe, and apparently some kinds of 12 and 25 count boxes too?)
Vegas Robaina Familiares (still made in 25 dress boxes, if the supposed 10-count boxes of tubos ever existed in the first place)


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Seen this posted elsewhere. Looks like this is the final cut list
> 
> COMPLETELY GONE (These vitolas will not be produced in any packaging form whatsoever):
> Bolivar Coronas
> ...


This is truely ashame. There are some real gems in this list. I often wonder why they would discontinue some cigars that are in the great catagory rather than discontinue ones that are in the good catagory.

Well, looks like it's time to do some serious ordering!!!

Ron


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi just wanted to know where did this list come from, am interested in reading more.

thanks


bandit


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

my guess is some of those cigars are going to become very valuable in years to come...


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

JL and Boli Coronas GONE! I am just going to have to go out and buy a box of each now! What a bad move!


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll miss the Tainos!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wombat said:


> I'll miss the Tainos!


Me too !


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

is this list a sure thing, seems I remember a list that came out a few years back that included things that are still in production


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Buy them up while you can!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

I received the same list from a reputable vendor, can't say that Richard got it from there. Checking around, I have seen this list confirmed on a number of "sites". It does seem like a *huge* cut.


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm surprised to see the Flor de Cano's still on the production list...


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Seems like a lot of coronas and lonsdales are getting cut. I hope they aren't moving towards larger ring guage sizes as NC's are. I really prefer a 38-42 RG and would hate to see all those cigars being replaced by robusto and toro sizes...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Ermo said:


> Seems like a lot of coronas and lonsdales are getting cut. I hope they aren't moving towards larger ring guage sizes as NC's are. I really prefer a 38-42 RG and would hate to see all those cigars being replaced by robusto and toro sizes...


Exactly what I was thinking ...


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Seems like a lot of coronas and lonsdales are getting cut. I hope they aren't moving towards larger ring guage sizes as NC's are. I really prefer a 38-42 RG and would hate to see all those cigars being replaced by robusto and toro sizes...


Sure does and just as I am now finally learning to appreciate (and properly smoke) thin RG cigars...:hn


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Its inevitable I guess, all the newer releases are moving toward the larger ring gague cigars. It seems most of what is being phased out is the smaller RG ones. Just look at the recent regional releases, most are very large RG. I dont much like this either, but its what sells I guess.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> This is truely ashame. There are some real gems in this list. I often wonder why they would discontinue some cigars that are in the great catagory rather than discontinue ones that are in the good catagory.


:tpd:

They are just about closing shop on Rafael Gonzalez brand, and more than halfway there on Sancho Panza. How could Partagas, one of the most famous of all brands of cigars not have a Churchill or Corona?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ermo said:


> Seems like a lot of coronas and lonsdales are getting cut. I hope they aren't moving towards larger ring guage sizes as NC's are. I really prefer a 38-42 RG and would hate to see all those cigars being replaced by robusto and toro sizes...


Just as I started to enjoy thinner ring gauge cigars.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Question to everybody. Just wondering which will you miss the most and why?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Time to order my Bolivars. Dangg I wasn't ready just yet.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Seems like a lot of coronas and lonsdales are getting cut. I hope they aren't moving towards larger ring guage sizes as NC's are. I really prefer a 38-42 RG and would hate to see all those cigars being replaced by robusto and toro sizes...


Its sad to see many of those sticks go... I have always liked corona and lonsdale sizes for a number of reasons (not panatella though), but I guess tastes are swinging toward larger RG's nowadays...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Rafael Gonzalez ...noooooooooo, better stockup....:c


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Question to everybody. Just wondering which will you miss the most and why?


all of them naturally, but mostly the tainos and the churchill deluxe.

bruce


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

bump  Im gonna miss my Tianos


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

too bad about the tainos, i was just getting into those.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

zemekone said:


> bump  Im gonna miss my Tianos


Stock up! A real shame, there really is nothing to fill in for this smoke.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Wombat said:


> I'll miss the Tainos!


Can't hardly believe. My favorite cigar discontinued. Time to load up.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

bump.......for the those that need to know.

ATL


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I am pretty sure this is not a cut list, the cut list is not made public.

These are just cigars that won't be made in 2007 because there is already an abundance of them. I posted about this in the direction of habanos SA thread.

Look at "cut lists" from previous years and you will see the cigars start being produced again.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Ermo said:


> I am pretty sure this is not a cut list, the cut list is not made public.
> 
> These are just cigars that won't be made in 2007 because there is already an abundance of them. I posted about this in the direction of habanos SA thread.
> 
> Look at "cut lists" from previous years and you will see the cigars start being produced again.


Thank you for that good news. I really like the Boli Corona and there are many htere I want to try bu have not yet had the opportunity.

T


----------

